# контроль за чем-либо



## Konstantinos

Кроме того, необходимо усилить контроль за деятельностью частных реабилитационных организаций в регионах. В ряде случаев мы сталкиваемся там с вопиющими нарушениями конституционных прав граждан. Ситуацию здесь нужно безусловно и незамедлительно исправлять.

Hi all. This is from a speech by Vladimir Putin, 16 ноября 2020 года, kremlin.ru

за деятельностью really perplexes me

1. Why the instrumental is used? Why not the accusative?

Кроме того, необходимо усилить контроль за деятельность частных реабилитационных организаций в регионах.

Maybe both cases make the same sense?

Another example of accusative: бороться за мир

2. Why both Google translate and Yandex translate use the plural "over the activities" in its English translation, while in Russian it is singular?

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## nizzebro

All depends on a certain pattern that is used with a particular verb or deverbal, or a category of such.
 "контроль за + instr" (a control over X) is a stable but rare construction, also used in следить за X (to watch/track/look after X). It comes from a more common locative pattern "за + instr" which marks the subject being behind the object, and, in case of a motion, is used to convey following the object.

'Activities' are plural only in English - but in Russian, деятельность (as in general all such nouns ending with "-сть"), is an abstract deverbal notion of the same kind as "love".


----------



## Rosett

«Борьба за мир» is a politically motivated set expression in Modern Russian. Please check on possible, context-dependent renderings:
борьба за мир
drive for peace, fight for peace, struggle for peace, work for peace.


----------



## Rosett

Konstantinos said:


> за деятельностью really perplexes me
> 1. Why the instrumental is used? Why not the accusative?


«За» is a polyvalent preposition that may introduce an indirect object after a transitive verb using either Acc. or Instr. or Gen. case:
за
I предл.
1) (тв. - где?, вн. - куда?; позади) behind; (через) over; (по ту сторону, дальше; тж. перен.) beyond, the other side of; (за пределами, вне) outside; beyond the bounds
за шкафом, за шкаф — behind the wardrobe
за рекой, за реку — over the river ['rɪ-], beyond the river
за воротами, за ворота — outside the gate
за пределами, за пределы (рд.) — beyond the bounds (of)
за бортом, за борт — overboard
за углом, за угол — round the corner
заворачивать за угол — turn (round) the corner
2) (тв. - где?, вн. - куда?; около, у) at
сидя за письменным столом — sitting at the writing table
садясь за письменный стол — sitting down at the writing table; (ср. стол)
3) (тв.; во время, занимаясь чем-л) at; (в процессе чего-л) in или не переводится, причём сущ. передаётся через pres part
за уроком — at the lesson
за обедом — at dinner
за шахматами — at chess
проводить вечер за чтением [игрой] — spend the evening in reading [play], spend the evening reading [playing]
заставать кого-л за чтением — find smb reading
4) (тв.; вслед, следуя, преследуя) after
день за днём — day after day
бежать / гнаться за кем-л — run after smb
следовать за — follow (d)
охотиться за волками [зайцами] — hunt wolves [wʊ-] [hares]
охотиться за (тв.; тж. перен.) — hunt for / after
дверь затворилась за ним — the door closed on / behind him
5) (тв.; об однородной последовательности) after
книга за книгой — one book after another
день за днём — day after day
курить сигарету за сигаретой — chain-smoke
6) (тв.; с целью достать, привести и т.п.) for или инфинитив соотв глагола (get , fetch, buy , etc)
посылать за врачом — send for the doctor
ездить за билетами — go to get tickets
сходить, съездить за (тв.) — (go and) fetch / bring (d)
7) (тв.; по причине) because of
за недостатком / неимением (рд.) — for want (of)
за отсутствием (рд.) — in the absence (of)
за молодостью лет — because of one's youth
за старостью лет — because of one's age
8) (вн.; ради, в пользу, в поддержку) for
бороться за свободу — fight for freedom
быть за что-л — be in favour of smth; support smth
голосовать за кого-л — vote for smb
против неё было подано 3 голоса и 4 голоса - за — there were three votes against her and four votes for her
я - только за! разг. — I am all for it!
за и против — for and against, pro and con; как сущ. мн. pros [-əʊz] and cons
есть много за и против — there are many pros and cons
9) (вн.; при выражении сопереживания) for
радоваться за кого-л — be glad for smb [smb's sake]
он счастлив за неё — he is happy for her (sake)
беспокоиться за кого-л — be anxious for smb
10) (вн.; в качестве возмездия, награды, компенсации, платы и т.п.) for; (в обмен на что-л тж.) in exchange for
наказанный за что-л — punished ['pʌ-] for smth
награждённый за что-л — rewarded for smth (ср. награждать)
благодарить кого-л за что-л — thank smb for smth
получать что-л за что-л — receive / get smth for smth
плата за что-л — pay for smth
за десять рублей — for ten roubles [ruː-]
вот вам за услуги — here's for your services
а что я за это получу? — what do I get in exchange for that?
11) (вн.; вместо) for; (столько же как) enough for; (в качестве) as
расписываться за кого-л — sign for smb
работать за троих — work hard enough for three, do the work of three
работать за главного инженера — act as [substitute for] the chief engineer
за Н. ... (подпись) — N. per procurationem ... [-ʃɪ'əʊn-] (обыкн. сокр. per pro., p.p.)
за директора За Иванов — Director p.p. A. Ivanov
12) (вн.; на протяжении истекшего периода) over, for; (в какие-то моменты в течение истекшего периода) during; (в, в пределах) in, within
за последние десять лет — over / for the last ten years
за пять дней, которые он провёл там — during the five days he spent there
это можно сделать за час — it can be done in / within an hour
13) (вн.; раньше на) не переводится
за неделю до праздников — a week before the holidays
за месяц до этого — a month [mʌ-] before
14) (вн.; на расстоянии) at a distance of или не переводится
за двадцать километров от Москвы — (at a distance of) twenty kilometres (away) from Moscow
15) (вн.; при обозначении части предмета, через которую он подвергается действию) by
брать [вести] кого-л за руку — take [lead ] smb by the hand
дёргать / тянуть кого-л за волосы — pull smb by the hair
16) (тв.; о чьей-л обязанности, чьём-л долге, обещании; об ожидании каких-л действий от кого-л)
за вами долг — you owe me
подарок за мной — I owe you a present
за вами этот участок работы — you are in charge of this (area of) work
очередь за ним — см. очередь
17) (тв.; о предназначенности кому-л) for
этот номер за вами — the hotel room is reserved for you
18) (вн.; старше) over
ему за сорок (лет) — he is over forty
19) (вн.; позже) past
за полночь — past midnight
20) разг. (вн.) = замуж за (см. замуж); (тв.) = замужем за (см. замужем)
она за инженером — she is married to an engineer
пойдёшь за меня? — will you marry me?
••
за городом, за город — out of town
говорить / беседовать за жизнь разг. шутл. — talk about life; have a heart-to-heart talk
за рубежом, за границей — abroad [-ɔːd]
за полночь — past midnight
II частица 
что за — what; (какого рода и т.п.) what kind / sort of; (при восклицании) what (+ a, an, если данное слово может употребляться с неопределённым артиклем)


----------



## pimlicodude

I found this on the Internet:


> контроль за / над при отглагольных существительных: за / над расходованием средств; за / над исполнением приказа;
> только контроль за при существительных, обозначающих действие или признак: контроль за работой станка; контроль за качеством работы;
> только контроль над при существительных одушевленных (и отвлеченных, но об этом ниже): контроль над молодыми специалистами


----------



## Rosett

«только контроль над при существительных одушевленных (и отвлеченных, но об этом ниже): контроль над молодыми специалистами»

Интересно в связи с этим, что «за» может использоваться тоже:

Feb 11, 2015 — – Насколько жёсткий контроль за космонавтами с Земли? Может ли космонавт задремать на рабочем месте? – Контроля никакого практически нет. 
Космонавт-испытатель Сергей Ревин в студии E1.RU: "Увы, космонавтов в России больше не набирают"

«осуществляющих контроль за космонавтами в полете, пытающихся поставить диагноз и …»
https://naukaip.ru/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/МК-259-Часть-1.pdf

by ЮА Воронин · 2021 — на усилия общества и государства ужесточить контроль за наркоманами и стабилизировать ситуацию в стране, число их всё же …
ПРОТИВОДЕЙСТВИЕ НАРКОМАНИИ И НАРКОПРЕСТУПНОСТИ: ИТОГИ МИНУВШЕГО И СТРАТЕГИЯ В НАСТУПАЮЩЕМ ДЕСЯТИЛЕТИИ

Jun 28, 2010 — По мнению законодателя, необходим также всемирный контроль за наркоманами. Их нельзя допускать к работе на опасных производствах, ...
ВЛАДИМИР ЖИДКИХ : «БОРЬБА С НАРКОМАНИЕЙ – ЭТО ЗАЩИТА СЕМЬИ, ОБЩЕСТВА И ГОСУДАРСТВА»


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> «только контроль над при существительных одушевленных (и отвлеченных, но об этом ниже): контроль над молодыми специалистами»
> 
> Интересно в связи с этим, что «за» может использоваться тоже:


При выборе предлога в этом и иных случаях я бы полагался не на примеры из Интернета, где можно найти все мыслимые ошибки и некоторое число немыслимых, а на рекомендации специалистов.


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> а на рекомендации специалистов.


А как определить, что данные люди являются специалистами? Они тоже ведут деятельность в интернете.


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> А как определить, что данные люди являются специалистами? Они тоже ведут деятельность в интернете.


Конкретно про этих людей можно узнать в соответствующем разделе портала. У меня нет сомнений ни в их квалификации, ни в том, что их мнение является более авторитетным, чем наугад взятый текст в Интернете.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Конкретно про этих людей можно узнать в соответствующем разделе портала. У меня нет сомнений ни в их квалификации, ни в том, что их мнение является более авторитетным, чем наугад взятый текст в Интернете.


К сожалению, у Розенталя об этом ничего конкретно нет, а неведомые специалисты пишут свои упрощённые мнения для школьников на неофициальном сайте и никакой ответственности за сказанное не несут.
Просто «контроль над» и «контроль за» имеют неодинаковые значения в отношении одушевлённых объектов.
Выше приводились примеры про космонавтов и наркоманов. Так вот, контроль над космонавтами вполне возможен, а контроль над наркоманами - увы, нет, что и порождает проблемы, которым посвящена цитируемая речь Путина.


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> Конкретно про этих людей можно узнать в соответствующем разделе портала.


Я не смог. О _консультантах _портала я смог узнать - это действительно научные работники с сооотв. квалификацией. Но редакция сайта - только имена и фотографии. Я только о том, что в интернете нет преимущества ни у кого -  просто потому, что нет ответственности.


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> Я не смог. О _консультантах _портала я смог узнать - это действительно научные работники с сооотв. квалификацией. Но редакция сайта - только имена и фотографии. Я только о том, что в интернете нет преимущества ни у кого -  просто потому, что нет ответственности.


Если для вас действительно равноценны рекомендации портала Грамота.ру и "пример из Интернета", мне нечего возразить, кроме одного: за последние два десятка лет специалисты портала дали десятки тысяч справок и разъяснений, и мне не приходилось слышать, чтобы среди них было значимое число ошибочных. И в таком случае у меня нет оснований предполагать, что ошибочной окажется именно данная рекомендация.


----------



## nizzebro

Я не говорю


Maroseika said:


> мне нечего возразить, кроме одного: за последние два десятка лет специалисты портала дали десятки тысяч справок и разъяснений,


Я не спорю и уважаю труд этих людей, кем бы они не были. Но, кстати, этот труд оплачивается? Иначе это не специалисты, а скорее энтузиасты.
А, вижу - учредитель – ООО «Портал «Грамота.ру».


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> Я не говорю
> 
> Я не спорю и уважаю труд этих людей, кем бы они не были. Но, кстати, этот труд оплачивается? Иначе это не специалисты, а скорее энтузиасты.


Не знаю, но думаю, что да. Надо лишь отметить, что проект уже завершен, то есть новые вопросы уже несколько лет как не принимаются. Наверное, потому что за 20 лет все возможные вопросы уже заданы.
Так или иначе, считаю этот ресурс столь же авторитетным, что и справочники Розенталя или Лопатина (на которые там нередко ссылаются) и всячески рекомендую его изучающим русский язык.


----------



## nizzebro

Да я не спорю - если люди этим целенаправленно занимаются, то могут дать справку. Вот только при такой массовой помощи нет времени на то, чтобы толково объяснить (в первую очередь самим себе), почему так, а не так. Есть время только разложить всё по неким категориям.

"Контроль за космонавтами" - вполне себе нормально, и одушевленность тут не причем. Всё только о том, "сверху" контролёр  или же "сбоку".


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> Да я не спорю - если люди этим целенаправленно занимаются, то могут дать справку. Вот только при такой массовой помощи нет времени на то, чтобы толково объяснить (в первую очередь самим себе), почему так, а не так. Есть время только разложить всё по неким категориям.
> 
> "Контроль за космонавтами" - вполне себе нормально, и одушевленность тут не причем. Всё только о том, "сверху" контролёр  или же "сбоку".


Розенталь тоже не объясняет почему. Это же справочник, а не исследование.
Мне "контроль за космонавтами" несколько режет слух, но до того, как посмотрел в Грамота.ру, я не понимал, чем именно. Думаю, предлог "за" привносит оттенок неодушевленности, то есть космонавты воспринимаются как бездушный объект.


----------



## nizzebro

Может быть, хотя по мне, хоть "за", хоть "над" - само понятие "контроль" создает все эти проблемы, как слишком обобщенный смысл в отношении взаимодействий. То ли это просто отслеживание, то ли это часть управления - не поймёшь.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> И в таком случае у меня нет оснований предполагать, что ошибочной окажется именно данная рекомендация.


Данная рекомендация висит в воздухе, так как у неё нет источника, ни вообще каких-либо примеров.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Мне "контроль за космонавтами" несколько режет слух, но до того, как посмотрел в Грамота.ру, я не понимал, чем именно. Думаю, предлог "за" привносит оттенок неодушевленности, то есть космонавты воспринимаются как бездушный объект.


Существование двух возможных предлогов управления грамматическим объектом объясняется практической необходимостью различать характер контроля.
Предлог «за» вносит оттенок пассивного отслеживания, подсматривания (если хотите), но не управления. Отслеживать можно как космонавтов в полёте (по видеокамерам и звукозаписи), хотя действительный космонавт-исследователь Сергей Ревин не подтверждает такой контроль на практике, так и наркоманов, что является задачей уполномоченных на то государственных органов, чтобы наркоманы не слишком распускались.
С другой стороны, можно осуществлять контроль над космонавтами с целью управления их подготовкой, например, построить отряд космонавтов в ряд или в шеренгу, наградив каждого десятого медалью за успехи в подготовке и выгнав из отряда тех, кто подготовку за отчётный период провалил, но невозможно осуществлять контроль над наркоманами, так как их даже построить в затылок едва ли получится без бесплатной дозы из окошка раздачи в качестве награды.
И при чём тут одушевлённость?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Данная рекомендация висит в воздухе, так как у неё нет источника, ни вообще каких-либо примеров.


Эту претензию можно предъявить любой рекомендации любого грамматического справочника, а требование от их авторов обоснования каждой грамматической нормы делает словари и справочники бесполезными в практическом использовании. К счастью, они небесполезны, потому что большинство читателей доверяет их авторам.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Эту претензию можно предъявить любой рекомендации любого грамматического справочника, а требование от их авторов обоснования каждой грамматической нормы делает словари и справочники бесполезными в практическом использовании.


Солидное обоснование есть в каждом абзаце справочника Розенталя, им сопутствуют практические разъяснения по стилю. Любой школьный учебник насыщен разнообразными примерами и упраженениями. Любой толковый словарь снабжён пометами, примерами на каждый случай словоупотребления, зачастую этимологией, синонимами и антонимами. То, о чём пишете вы, характерно для словарей кратких, карманных, разного рода разговорников, искать в которых сложные случаи бесполезно, так как их там нет.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Солидное обоснование есть в каждом абзаце справочника Розенталя, им сопутствуют практические разъяснения по стилю. Любой школьный учебник насыщен разнообразными примерами и упраженениями. Любой толковый словарь снабжён пометами, примерами на каждый случай словоупотребления, зачастую этимологией, синонимами и антонимами. То, о чём пишете вы, характерно для словарей кратких, карманных, разного рода разговорников, искать в которых сложные случаи бесполезно, так как их там нет.


Никаких обоснований (доказательств) нет ни у Розенталя, ни у Лопатина, ни в иных подобного рода практических справочниках (что, разумеется, не означает отсутствие внутренней логики в системе их рекомендаций).
В этих справочниках ничего не доказывается, к ним обращаются, чтобы узнать ка́к правильно, а не почему. Рекомендации Грамота.ру основаны не на субъективном мнении авторов, а на тех же авторитетных справочниках и словарях, а также на всем корпусе соответствующей научно-исследовательской литературы, в котором они профессионально ориентируются. Благодаря этому их рекомендации отражают консенсус современного научного сообщества по тому или иному вопросу (в том числе, и вариативность тех или иных норм, их разную стилистическую окраску и т.п.). Любой вдумчивый и досужливый человек, перелопатив массу специальной литературы и проанализировав достаточный объем текстов, пришел бы к тому же выводу, но эта огромная работа уже сделана за него, ему остается лишь воспользоваться результатом.
Поэтому когда приходится выбирать между рекомендацией Грамота.ру и противоречащим ей примером из Интернета или собственным пониманием или ощущением, я с благодарностью выбираю первое.
И мне не кажется убедительным "опровержение" той или иной рекомендации путем предъявления "примера из Интернета" разной степени экзотичности, такой подход представляется  по меньшей мере непрактичным (если, конечно, цель состоит в проверке нормы, а не в чем-либо ином).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> И мне не кажется убедительным "опровержение" той или иной рекомендации путем предъявления "примера из Интернета" разной степени экзотичности, такой подход представляется по меньшей мере непрактичным (если, конечно, цель состоит в проверке нормы, а не в чем-либо ином).


Лопатин - это толковый словарь, а Розенталь - справочник, в котором есть объяснения. Это источники разного характера, и складывать их вместе неправомерно с точки зрения логики.
Я не сомневаюсь, что вы понимаете прекрасно, что грамота.ру тоже сидит в Интернете и выделяется благодаря саморекламе. Никакого вердикта эти специалисты, кочевавшие из одного издания в другое и оставшиеся при этом анонимными экспертами, выносить не могут, и каждая их рекомендация может и должна подвергаться обоснованной критике. 
В отношении рассматриваемого случая ими не приводится никакого обзора примеров, ни обоснования. В то же время цитируемые контрпримеры взяты из рецензируемых или редактируемых источников, опровергать которые по существу вы избегаете под предлогом персональных предпочтений.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Лопатин - это толковый словарь, а Розенталь - справочник, в котором есть объяснения. Это источники разного характера, и складывать их вместе неправомерно с точки зрения логики.
> Я не сомневаюсь, что вы понимаете прекрасно, что грамота.ру тоже сидит в Интернете и выделяется благодаря саморекламе. Никакого вердикта эти специалисты, кочевавшие из одного издания в другое и оставшиеся при этом анонимными экспертами, выносить не могут, и каждая их рекомендация может и должна подвергаться обоснованной критике.
> В отношении рассматриваемого случая ими не приводится никакого обзора примеров, ни обоснования. В то же время цитируемые контрпримеры взяты из рецензируемых или редактируемых источников, опровергать которые по существу вы избегаете под предлогом персональных предпочтений.


Речь не о толковом словаре Лопатина, а об академическом справочнике "Правила русской орфографии и пунктуации" под его редакцией. Примеры в таких справочниках приводятся не для "доказательства" правила или нормы, а для иллюстрации. Доказать что-либо мог бы не набор пристрастно надерганных примеров из Интернета, а научный анализ статистически значимого числа таких примеров, который позволил бы понять, насколько значимо отклонение от нормы и, возможно, выявить тенденцию к ее изменению или размыванию. Но это не задача утилитарного грамматического справочника, к которому обращаются за практичным ответом или советом.
Что же касается авторитетности Грамота.ру, спорить на эту тему не возьмусь, это вопрос личных пристрастий и выбора, и свое мнение я уже высказал.


----------



## Rosett

Хорошо, пусть справочник Лопатина, но он относится к орфографии и пунктуации, а не к грамматике, которую мы обсуждаем.
Но вот вопрос об одушевлённых и неодушевлённых объектах в связи с контролем так и остался нераскрытым, а ведь именно он выставлялся главным критерием. Например, в отношении (стаи) обезьян, контроль будет «за» или «над»?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Но вот вопрос об одушевлённых и неодушевлённых объектах в связи с контролем так и остался нераскрытым, а ведь именно он выставлялся главным критерием. Например, в отношении (стаи) обезьян, контроль будет «за» или «над»?


Да, критерий - одушевленность, а точнее самостоятельность объекта, предполагающая возможность руководства им,  то есть не механическое, а в той или иной мере осмысленная реакция на сигналы управления, включая и неподчинение. Поэтому в случае обезьян я бы выбрал "контроль над" при осуществлении руководства их поведением (дрессировка, например) и "контроль за", когда за ними следят как за неразумными животными (чтоб не разбежались или не перемерли).
Не берусь доказывать это научно, но таково мое ощущение как носителя языка, счастливо совпадающее с рекомендациями специалистов.


----------



## nizzebro

Такие мысли:
над: контроль/шефство/власть/доминирование
за: контроль/слежка/уход

получить/иметь/потерять контроль над ... (обладание, возможно прямое воздействие на объект)
осуществлять контроль за ... (обладание не подходит, только восприятие или иное непрямое воздействие)

возьмём роботов - они могут быть и умными, и тупыми:

контроль над роботами: можно включить и выключить, давать приказы; контроль не обязан быть непрерывным, так как "шефство" допускает некую обратную связь с ними.

контроль за роботами: можно самому отреагировать, но обратной связи нет, потому контроль скорее непрерывный.


----------



## Rosett

Я полагаю, что выбор предлога зависит от роли субъекта, осуществляющего контроль. 
Если субъект - Царь Обезьян, то он верховодит, распоряжается обезьянами стаи и, соответственно своей функции, осуществляет над ними субъективный контроль подобно самодержцу. При этом обезьяны ходят под его контролем царя, а не от него.
Если субъект - приматолог, то его функцией будет являться изучение жизни, поведения и прочих биологических характеристик обезьян путём наблюдения, слежения, сбора информации - иначе говоря, объективного контроля за ними. При этом обезьяны бегают от приматолога, потому что он ходит за ними (а не над ними).
Сами обезьяны в обоих случаях инвариантны к замене субъекта. Более того, контроль над обезьянами и за обезьянами может осуществляться одновременно разными субъектами.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> и "контроль за", когда за ними следят как за неразумными животными (чтоб не разбежались или не перемерли).


«Неразумные» животные неизменно остаются одушевлёнными и под смену критерия, предлагаемого лингвистами портала «Грамота», не подпадают.


----------

